

Homeless to hacker: Marc Roth wants to help others leave poverty  - vonnik
http://pando.com/2014/02/21/marc-roth-hacked-his-way-out-of-sf-homelessness-now-hes-helping-others-do-the-same/
Marc Roth’s story is one for the books: He fought his way out of poverty using nothing more than a TechShop membership, perseverance, and a little help. Now that he’s sorted out his future, he’s trying to raise money to help other homeless individuals do the same through TechShop training.
======
ideaburner1
This is an excellent idea to do something about the problem, rather than
discussing it from 50 different angles. We're passed the discussion point and
it's time to try different approaches - i think Mark's idea really has a
future. It just needs a way to get some resources to get off the ground. Given
that we're in SF, a place with both one of the highest density of rich people
and having one of the highest homeless populations - it's in an appropriate
place and time to take off.

